# Posting problems



## stoneysnapper (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi I tried to make a post last night with an Image attached, site wont post the Image or text, Image was 2.4mb. I then tried a test post with text only and it posted fine. So after that I tried to post the new topic and I get a message saying I've already posted that subject but its not showing up anywhere. You cant see it in the Forum nor can I see it in "My Posts" under my profile.

Help?

I'm keen to post the image as I need opinions on a problem. 

Thanks for any help.

Brian


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2013)

The best way to post a image is to post a link to it on your image server, something like flickr, smugmug, zenfolio, etc.

If you upload, make sure your image is no larger than 800 X 800 pixels. Normally, a image that size will be a small file, about 300KB. Its likely that your image was somehow corrupted during the upload and jammed things up, since CR usually reduces oversized images up to 4mb.

Create a duplicate of your image that is reduced to 800 X 800 and give it a different name. Try with that.


----------

